# has anyone seen this 481?



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

So in my search for my next ride, I had narrowed the search down to the 481 and the 585. I'm leaning towards the 481 because I think it's better suited to my current riding style (thanks to all that posted with advice). My only beef was that I didn't like the 2005 481 colours.

I was just searching the web and came across a new 481 colour combo that I've never seen before. From their website... they want $3,800 Canadian$$$ for it. Retail here is $3,300 for the 481 frame. This is the only website that I've found this colour combo. The 585 colour combo looks different too. What's up with that?

Here's the website:

http://www.biketraks.com/products.php?plid=m1b9s25p379&tbv=LOOK_481_SL_BIKES_Frames_-_Road_Racing


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

Here' s where I got mine. http://www.wrenchscience.com/WS1/Look/Bikes.html


WBC


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

LOOK's website lists this frame a carbon/silver.


----------



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

*yea but it's not the same...*

Dave, WBC, maybe I'm halucinating but look closely at the down tube, Dave's pic (from look website) has white lettering on silver paint. The other one has silver lettering on white paint. Also, look closely at the fork... it has a white tint to it as well as the rest of the frame. 

It could just be that the picture looks odd or is at a different angle. Does anyone have a pic of the 2005 silver carbon other than the one on the look website? maybe I'm getting excited over nothing.

Thanks.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

It's just the lighting. Shiny objects are tricky to photograph and take time to get right.


----------

